# Nom et prénom - ordre



## joie00

Bonsoir,

J'ai immédiatment besoin de votre reponse!

J'ai rempli un form. On m'a demandé " nom et prénom" .

Alors, comment puis-je écrire. Par exemple:

Mon prénom: Céline

Mon nom: Dupont

Je dois écrire lequel? :

Nom et Prénom: Dupont Céline ou Nom et Prénom: Céline Dupont

Merci par avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Dupont Céline !


----------



## joie00

Mille merci pour votre réponse!


----------



## Flore!

Bonsoir !
Et pour éviter toute ambiguïté entre le nom et le prénom (surtout si ton nom ressemble à un prénom ou que ton prénom ne ressemble pas à un prénom traditionnel français), l'habitude fait qu'on écrit généralement le nom de famille en lettres majuscules, et le prénom en minuscules : DUPONT Céline.
Ou encore si tu préfères :
Nom : Dupont
Prénom : Céline

Bref une multitude de possibles s'offre à toi en fait !!


----------



## tilt

Flore! said:


> Bref une multitude de possibles s'offre à toi en fait !!


Oui, enfin, si le formulaire demande _nom et prénom_, il est quand même plus logique et plus prudent d'écrire d'abord le nom puis le prénom, comme suggéré par Lacuzon.
L'idée de mettre le nom en majuscule est par contre excellente, à mon avis.


----------



## dimes26

Je sais que ça peut paraître un peu stupide, mais quand on nous demande de remplir notre nom dans un formulaire (Je soussigné... "nom du candidat") dans mon cas, comment doit-on repondre en français? d'abord le prénom et après le nom ou le contraire?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Tewfik

De ma part je précede toujour  mon nom par un M.
ce qui donne
je soussigné M.XXXX Xxxx
M. se place toujours avant le nom


----------



## HeavyNic

En l'absence de plus de spécifications je pense que le choix est laissé.

Dans un formulaire officiel je tendrais à mettre NOM Prénom et dans un cadre plus informel je mettrais plutôt Prénom NOM..


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui... En tout cas je ne mettrais surtout pas un "M." devant. 
Moi, je suis de l'ancienne école, d'abord le prénom, puis le nom de famille, qu'on peut indiquer en caractères d'imprimerie majuscules, pour éviter les confusions en cas de prénoms hors normes. En général, dans les formulaires officiels, l'ordre requis est indiqué ou il suffit de remplir des cases.


----------



## snarkhunter

matoupaschat said:


> En tout cas je ne mettrais surtout pas un "M." devant.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, d'autant que les formulaires incluent en général une case "Civilité", dont c'est précisément la fonction...


----------



## Maître Capello

En l'absence d'indication spécifique, il faut en principe mettre le prénom devant le nom, comme son nom même l'indique (_prénom_ = devant le nom).

Et je suis d'accord avec MPC et SH : il ne faut pas mettre de titre de civilité.


----------



## tilt

Ajouter la civilité est d'autant plus inutile qu'elle ne permet pas de distinguer le prénom du nom. Contrairement à ce qu'avance Tewfik, la forme _M. Jean Dupont_ se rencontre facilement, notamment dans les adresses postales.


----------



## Tharkun35

J'ai l'impression que l'on parle de deux choses : d'un formulaire ou d'une fiche d'une part, et d'une lettre style attestation ou témoignage écrit d'autre part.
Dans le premier cas, je mettrais le nom en premier, et en capitales, puis le prénom. C'est plus pratique si la fiche doit être triée. 
Dans le second cas, assez formel, je mentionne tous mes prénoms, dans l'autre de l'état civil, suivi de mon nom (et des mes date et lieu de naissance). Sans capitales, car il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourtant, dans les deux cas – à moins qu'il ne soit expressément demandé de faire autrement – il faut faire précéder le nom du prénom en bon français, y compris si on mentionne le titre de civilité. Il ne faut d'ailleurs pas non plus mettre le nom de famille en toutes capitales.

_Céline Dupont_ 
_Céline DUPONT_ 
_Dupont Céline_ 
_Mme Céline Dupont_ 
_Mme Dupont Céline_ 

Cela dit, si on demande les « nom et prénom » comme dans le cas du formulaire de joie00, on répondra dans l'ordre demandé, soit _Dupont Céline_.


----------



## HeavyNic

Etes-vous sûr qu'il ne faut pas mettre le nom en lettres capitales Maître Capello? Il me semble au contraire (il y a quelques années maintenant) avoir vu en cours de Français qu'une convention veuille que tous les noms de famille soient systématiquement écrits en lettres capitales lorsqu'on cite un auteur par exemple.

Ceci dit je serais bien incapable de justifier ce que j'avance..


----------



## matoupaschat

Je suis d'accord avec M.Capello, pas de capitales pour le nom, mais j'ai rencontré plusieurs fois dans l'administration des hurluberlus, pour être poli, qui ne savent pas faire la différence sans cela, même dans les cas "normaux". Deux précautions valent mieux qu'une .


----------



## Maître Capello

HeavyNic said:


> Etes-vous sûr qu'il ne faut pas mettre le nom en lettres capitales Maître Capello? Il me semble au contraire (il y a quelques années maintenant) avoir vu en cours de Français qu'une convention veuille que tous les noms de famille soient systématiquement écrits en lettres capitales lorsqu'on cite un auteur par exemple.


En fait, pour les *bibliographies*, qui sont généralement triées par ordre alphabétique du nom de famille, beaucoup de typographes – mais pas tous ! – écrivent d'abord le nom de famille et ensuite le prénom. Toutefois, afin d'éviter la confusion avec l'ordre habituel prénom puis nom, ils recommandent tous d'écrire le nom de famille en *petites capitales* (p. ex.: « Victor HUGO », « HUGO Victor »). La plupart de ceux qui placent le nom avant le prénom mettent d'ailleurs également celui-ci entre parenthèses (p. ex.: « HUGO (Victor) »), suivant en cela la norme AFNOR, ou alors le font précéder d'une virgule (p. ex.: « HUGO, Victor »).

+++
Selon le _Lexique des règles typographiques en usage à l'Imprimerie nationale_, il faut suivre les normes AFNOR et écrire : « HUGO (Victor) ».
Selon le _Guide du typographe_, il faut écrire : « HUGO, Victor ».
+++

Quoi qu'il en soit, en dehors du cas spécifique des bibliographies, c'est bien l'ordre normal sans capitales (hormis la majuscule initiale) qui convient (p. ex.: « Victor Hugo »).


----------



## OLN

C'est bien joli, les capitales, mais il faut savoir les accentuer avec les différents claviers et systèmes d'exploitation.


----------



## tilt

OLN said:


> C'est bien joli, les capitales, mais il faut savoir les accentuer avec les différents claviers et systèmes d'exploitation.


C'est là qu'on remercie WordReference !


----------

